# Carbon Fiber Bling Feeler



## fod (Jan 23, 2008)

Now Available 
see here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188326


I've been trying a new method of knife construction and this Inova got in the way:







The above is is the result of laying on the sleeving (NO Seams!)with just enough epoxy to wet the carbon fiber. This leaves an interesting texture that some may or may not like. 

It can be re coated again with clear epoxy to get a deep prismatic shimmer from the CF like these:











The sleeving can be had in plain carbon fiber (black), and a hybrid of CF and fiberglass (see pic above) or kevlar. 


These can be had in many different colors. Custom color matching (fiberglass and kevlar hybrids only) is also available, but will cost extra and possibly incur some minimum order size.


The sleeving is available in any size (diameter and length) we would need.







Would anyone here be interested in having this service done to their lights?

My WAG (Wild *** Guess) for the cost would be in the 40-100 dollar range, depending on how large the light is, how many layers, what type of finish (ie layers of epoxy) and the type of light which will determing how much of a PITA it is to prep the light and finish it up. Custom color matching would be more. Thanks for looking!

-Todd


----------



## fod (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to the folks who have voted so far. 

Comments and questions, in addition to more votes are welcome

PM or EM me for quotes

-Todd


----------



## Valolammas (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to say, that while it does look very nice, I have no interest in these. I just don't see any benefit in this, besides the look. In fact, I'm a bit worried that it may interfere with heat dissipation in LED lights. How well does carbon fiber conduct heat?

However, as far as knife handles go, I think I might be interested in one.


----------



## fod (Jan 25, 2008)

Valolammas said:


> I'm sorry to say, that while it does look very nice, I have no interest in these. I just don't see any benefit in this, besides the look. In fact, I'm a bit worried that it may interfere with heat dissipation in LED lights. How well does carbon fiber conduct heat?
> 
> However, as far as knife handles go, I think I might be interested in one.



You are correct, this is mainly for the looks. And it does look pretty darn cool, IMO. I suppose I could argue that it is a protective finish of sorts.

Regarding heat transfer, there are differing grades of CF. Many have a rate of heat transfer higher than copper, gold and aluminum. CF also has a coefficient of thermal expansion of zero, meaning it will not expand/ contract with heat or cold.

But, like you have pointed out, the unique mechanical properties of carbon fiber is moot here, just mainly ornamental (possibly protective).

Let me know if you have any other questions. What type of knife you would be interested in? I'll be finishing two up next week.

Regards,

-Todd


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

It does look pretty cool but +1 on what Valolammas said. I think there would be a lot of interest in an actual CF Flashlight part (e.g. a battery tube) or even part aluminium part CF so long as the CF was the main structural component.


----------



## fod (Jan 25, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> It does look pretty cool but +1 on what Valolammas said. I think there would be a lot of interest in an actual CF Flashlight part (e.g. a battery tube) or even part aluminium part CF so long as the CF was the main structural component.



I tend to agree with you. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think if you made aluminum/CF flashlight tubes (SF and others) that you might have some pretty good sales, you offer something new to a community that is always looking for the next new thing, good luck with this.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd have to see two or three more good pictures on various lights in order to decide if I'd be more interested. A D sized mag would make a good representative model I think.


----------



## ambientmind (Jan 29, 2008)

i'm in! lets get some going!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 29, 2008)

Check the Offficial CPF blade thread.
Maybe you could get in on supplying the handles or our sheath?
It's worth a look.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 29, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Check the Offficial CPF blade thread.
> Maybe you could get in on supplying the handles or our sheath?
> It's worth a look.



+1. I wouldnt be interested as a flashlight accessory but as a knife sheath i would. Especially with the proper belt clip or loop. 

Shane


----------



## fod (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'll do a few to see how it goes. I have a 3D maglite body that I will give the treatment to as an example. I will do that and post pics soon.

Look for a thread in the B/S/T section in the next day or two.

I will look into the knife thread...perhaps matching knife and flashlight combos could be had.

What about flashlight holsters made with this type of construction?

Anyhow, keep tuned


----------



## 65535 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would love a holster for my U2 that has a SW01 tailcap on it, another great idea for this stuff.


----------



## fod (Feb 2, 2008)

See here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188326

Thanks for looking!


----------

